# Lightest, stiffest alloy bar ever?



## Starter (Jan 7, 2009)

Pedalsoft 5th Round... I had a great experience with the Pedalsoft Reign, and when I saw this new bend from Pedalsoft, I had to give it a try. Nearly the same bend as the Deda Newton Shallow, drop of 135, unsure what the reach is, but right around 75-80. Nice pro shallow round shape. Cable grooves on the front and back for Campy, SRAM and 7900/6700...

The weight is claimed 220g for a 42 (center to center), but mine came in at 218g. The bars are STIFF... Serious sprinter stiff. Like Newton stiff. Like usually you're looking at 250g plus stiff. 218g might not be _the_ lightest alloy ever, but it's definitely way up there, particularly in an oversize clamp. And everything else in it's weight class is a noodle. I'm nominating it- this may be the all-around champ for lightest stiffest alloy bar ever...

Picked mine up off eBay- 60 bucks shipped.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Personally, I don't like the Pedalsoft old school bend...3T Ergonova Pro is stiffer - but it is 260g. Thats OK - 40g difference can only be felt in ONE PLACE...your head.


----------



## Starter (Jan 7, 2009)

Nahh, I think the Pedalsoft is definitely as stiff or stiffer than the 3T... And dude, 40g is huge, _huge_ in bar weight... Remember this is the "save some weight" forum. If you don't like traditional shallow bends, check out the Pedalsoft reign. Very similar bend to the Ergonova, just as stiff or stiffer, but 30g less...


----------

